# Hello all from Croatia, Zagreb



## vajled (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all 
My name is Roman, 38 years young  from zagreb, Croatia
Modeling is my hobby from childhood, but got married, my son came, start working... and I have pause for about 15 yrs.
Last 2 yrs I have came back to my hobby 
I prefer 1/48 WW2 planes but dont hasitate from any scale and era
Also do somethimes some from ships, subs and armor

Cheers all

Roman


----------



## imalko (Apr 9, 2012)

Na pravom si mestu komšija. Dobrodošao na forum.
(You came to the right place neighbor. Welcome to the forum.)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello Roman, and welcome from England.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the family Roman!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard...already seen some of your skills!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome Roman


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 11, 2012)

G'day Roman, welcome aboard nice to have you join us.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Roman. Enjoy the place !

Charles


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice to have you here Roman. Your story is familiar to many of us.


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2012)

Good to have ya along Roman, hope to see your models here!

Evan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2012)

welcome Roman and have seen some of your work and i like it already


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Roman, having seen your skills already I do believe you will fit in.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Roman. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 15, 2012)

Dobrodošao


----------



## Rogi (Apr 15, 2012)

Wooo Welcome to the forum


----------

